# What cube's traits matches your personality?



## BurntTheCube (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm bored. What cube do you think has characteristics that most closely represents your personality?

It would be nice if you could also share why you chose that cube. I was only able to include the heavy hitters so by all means, post a lesser known cube and why you chose it.

Edit: I chose the weilong because I can be very compatible with someone as a friend when I find the right person. With anyone else who can't handle my sense of humor situations become... awkward to say the least. Also I try to make everyone happy when I know I can't and I end up making people hate me.

Edit 2: Please do not vote based upon your favorite cube without a reason. It ruins the experiment.

Also: must be a 3x3


----------



## MWilson (Aug 26, 2013)

Aurora.

I'm pretty good if your standards aren't too high.

And.. I'm cheap, too.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 26, 2013)

2x2

im small and cute :3

edit: just realised this is a poll xD

I'm a guhong because I pop and lock ALL the time


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 26, 2013)

I am the alpha CC because I try too hard to be good and overcomplicatw things


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 26, 2013)

I am Weilong, I have nice colors out of the box.


----------



## Dene (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't know because I've only tried two cubes on that list (well actually I've tried an alpha cube or 2 or 3, but "alpha" is such a general group).


----------



## ottozing (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm a white zhanchi because I'm white.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm obviously the HuanYing. I'm loud. My personality is loud as far as talking a lot and my voice is loud.

EDIT: Nobody chose FangCun? Choose it if you are a copycat but in the inside (like the hardware lol) you really are a lot different/worse.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm the unmodded SS 4x4 

I suck


----------



## LarsN (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm a storebought Rubiks original. I don't cut corners and I don't allow people to change me.


----------



## CubezUBR (Sep 3, 2013)

vcube 3. sophisticated (to an extent) and have expensive tastes and needs. and i hate being better'ed by people and things


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm the mf8 square 1 v2 cuz I'm awkward lol jk I'm my very broken in Guhong v1 cuz I'm smooth. ;p


----------



## uniacto (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm a Zanchi (Lol poll spelling) because when i was young, I was always considered somewhat smart, but now that time has passed, people have obviously surpassed me in terms of performance.


----------



## rj (Sep 3, 2013)

Weilong, with strong springs. I'm very adaptable.


----------



## cubesonfire (Sep 10, 2013)

Weilong
Because I am like a new explosion
I suddenly became one if the best cubers
On other terms, I am a zhanchi because when I get angry,I pop a lot.


----------



## kcl (Sep 10, 2013)

SS 6x6.. I'm a pain in the ass unless you're familiar with me. (Talking about assembly here)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm flexible and compliant like a Fangshi and quiet like a Guhong. I am definitely not a Huanying because I am not cheap and loud.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm a magic. I'm stupid


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aurora. I'm normally pretty quiet but when I get talking I get talking. And I have no true "anti-pop" mechanism.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Sep 11, 2013)

screw 3x3s. im like a SS 4x4. generally considered pretty awesome, but has a tendency to catch at in opportune times which matches my stuttering and my habbit of having a hard time doing work when there is an overwhelming amount of it. the ss 4x4 is also very loud which can match the type of music i like (extreme metal) and my lack of discretion (when im off my meds =p).


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 12, 2013)

Dayan Zanchi sticker less - useless in competition.


----------



## kcl (Sep 12, 2013)

James Ludlow said:


> Dayan Zanchi sticker less - useless in competition.


Genius man.. Genius. 

/thread


----------



## SarahG (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm like Fail cube. 
Because I keep changing shape and nobody gets me.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm a V3 because I'm very square and have to copy other people's creativity.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Sep 13, 2013)

Edison. I suck.


----------



## rj (Sep 13, 2013)

James Ludlow said:


> Dayan Zanchi sticker less - useless in competition.



Hehe.


----------



## nhlcuber (Sep 13, 2013)

Fangshi-I dont start off that well but get better over imte


----------



## rj (Sep 13, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Aurora. I'm normally pretty quiet but when I get talking I get talking. And I have no true "anti-pop" mechanism.



Yup.



kclejeune said:


> SS 6x6.. I'm a pain in the ass unless you're familiar with me. (Talking about assembly here)



OK, that explains why we don't get along.


----------

